# [Noob]Première installation

## Guildo

Bonjour, je suis nouveau dans le monde de gentoo, et après quelques temps sur ubuntu (un an et des poussières), je ne suis pas pleinement satisfait.

On m'a donc conseillé gentoo, que je tente d'installer depuis un liveCD d'ubuntu.

Faud il suivre la même marche que décrite dans la documentation, qui semble correspondre à l'installation à partir du live CD de gentoo ?

Merci d'avance, guildo

----------

## jcTux

Si tu es à l'aise avec l'anglais, il y a un tuto sur cette page qui explique comment faire depuis ubuntu : http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Gentoo-Linux-from-Ubuntu

D'après mes expériences personnelles, il n'y a rien qui change. J'ai installé ma station de travail depuis ubuntu en suivant la documentation officielle.

----------

## Guildo

wow, merci beaucoup !! Effectivement, le tuto anglais est plus clair, je trouve... m'enfin, il faud bien que le handbook serve à tout le monde les plus nuls comme les meilleurs, héhé.

M'enfin merci bien, jcTux, ça m'aide énormément  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

C'est une question de choix et loin de moi l'envie de critiquer le fait que tu veuilles installer Gentoo depuis Ubuntu. Par contre, sache juste que l'install par le CD minimal de Gentoo est exceptionnellement simple, sachant que tu as la possibilité de suivre le "handbook" (et de copier/coller pour ainsi dire toutes les commandes) à l'aide de links (la commande de lancement pour le handbook est donnée juste avant la ligne de commande). 

Juste quelques précisions:

J'utilise 3 terminaux. Quand j'arrive au chroot, je chroote sur 2 terminaux pour avancer pendant la compilation du kernel.

Pour sélectionner du texte dans links, je suis obligé de cliquer sur Ctrl pendant le clic gauche afin que la souris se comporte normalement (sélection de texte...)

J'utilise les touche Page Up/Page Down pour faire défiler links...la gestion des liens est un peu limite à mon goût!

Comme ça, non seulement tu télécharges un tout petit CD (150 Mb environ sauf erreur de ma part) et ça te met de suite dans le bain de Gentoo!!! J'ai fait mes installs Gentoo comme ça, et en faisant attention de ne louper aucune étape, c'est PARFAIT!!!

Que tu procèdes de la sorte ou non, BONNE INSTALL!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

De mon côté, je me shoote à http://www.sysresccd.org : petit, et avec environnement graphique !

----------

## jcTux

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> De mon côté, je me shoote à http://www.sysresccd.org : petit, et avec environnement graphique !

 

Elle a l'air bien sympa cette petite distrib.

----------

## man in the hill

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> De mon côté, je me shoote à http://www.sysresccd.org : petit, et avec environnement graphique !

 

+1 ...

Le must a avoir à portée de main avec tous les outils ... C'est une Gentoo !

ps: Faut quand même passer par une install cd minimal ou sans interface graphique pour bien comprendre que l'on peut installer gentoo comme on le souhaite ... À mon avis ... (À part pour les users expérimentés en console sous linux)

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ma part, j'installe tout mes Gentoo en faisant du cut and paste à partir de mon wiki en utilisant SystemRescueCD.

Pas de faute de frappe ou autre chose  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et SystemRescueCD est basé sur Gentoo, je l'ai en permanence dans mon jeans, niché dans une petite clef USB  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet et le support côté hardware est excellent, car on roule toujours avec un kernel très récent, alors quand on a un ordinateur neuf, il y a 90% des chances que ça boot #1 avec SystemRescueCD et le CD est mis à jour régulièrement.

----------

## bivittatus

C'est vrai que le sysrescuecd est une petite merveille, et j'en ai toujours un sur moi aussi depuis...pfiou...!!!, un p'tit bout de temps!!! Seulement, je n'ai jamais vraiment pensé à l'utiliser pour installer ma gentoo   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Tu l'essayeras lors de ta prochaine installation, l'essayer c'est l'adopter  :Razz: 

----------

## Guildo

bon, j'ai suivi toute la procédure d'installation, fait mon grub, mais...

Kernel Panic !!!!!!! :'(

Voila les insultes que l'on me profère, je n'y comprends absolument rien !

```

[ 2.00xxxx] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

[ 2.00xxxx] Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unnown(block(2,0)

[ 2.00xxxx] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1

[ 2.00xxxx] Call Trace :

[ 2.00xxxx]  [<c102e216>] panic+0x3f/0xdf

[ 2.00xxxx]  [<c17b6b85>] mount_block_root+0x156/0x165

[ 2.00xxxx]  [<c1002930>] ? sys_rt_sigreturn+0x13/0xe3

[ 2.00xxxx]  [<c17b6bfa>] mount_root+0x66/0x84

[ 2.00xxxx]  [<c17b6d63>] prepare_namespace+0x14b/0x172

[ 2.00xxxx]  [<c17b6566>] kernel_init+0x166/0x175

[ 2.00xxxx]  [<c17b6400>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x175

[ 2.00xxxx]  [<c100350f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

```

(c'est chiant de recopier....)

une idée ? je suis complettement largué là  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce un noyau fait à la main ou avec genkernel ?

Si c'est à la main, peux-tu nous dire si tu as bien configuré EN DUR dans le noyau :

- le format du système de fichier

- le support pour le chipset de ta carte-mère

Les options de boot (root= ...) dans GRUB ?

----------

## Guildo

Noyau fait main.

les otpions de boot :

```

root(hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda4

```

Mes disques durs :

sda1 : swap            (linux-swap)

sda2 : /boot            (ext2)

sda3 : /windows      (ntfs)

sda4 : /                  (ext3)

Voilou

----------

## Bio

Tu dis que sd4 c'est ton windows

hors ton grub pointe sur sda4 

```
root=/dev/sda4
```

ce devrait être sda3

----------

## Guildo

Pardon, sda3 correspond à Windows et sda4 à Gentoo :s

erreur de ma part.

----------

## xaviermiller

donc, vérifie ton kernel.

Tu l'as fait à la main, mais comment ? sur base de quelles informations ?

Comme dit, vérifie que tu as le pilote pour ton contrôleur de disque dur. C'est SDA, donc du SCSI, SATA, ou PATA. As-tu mis en dur le support pour SCSI et disques durs SCSI ? et pour le filesystem ?

Je te conseille d'aller faire un tour sur http://www.kernel-seeds.org/ c'est une véritable mine d'informations  (en anglais).

----------

## Guildo

Je suis en PATA (IDE) pour les disques, j'ai vérifié et c'est bien activé.

J'ai aussi vérifié le suport de mon chipset, athlon.

Lors d'un emerge, j'ai remarqué que mon profile était obsolète : j'ai donc corrigé le tir, vérifié mes USEflags et je suis en train de recompiler mon kernel, pour être sûr.

Je vous tiens au courant, merci.

----------

## Guildo

Bon, j'ai toujours mon kernel-panic... pff au secours !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Même s'il se sert d'un kernel-seeds, il doit être en mesure de configurer le noyau pour qu'il soit compatible avec son matériel.

----------

## Fenril

Sur un de mes postes en IDE, j'ai mis en dur les deux types de pilotes, les anciens pilotes PATA et les nouveaux, mais il continue à vouloir utiliser les anciens, donc je suis en hd et pas en sd. Le problème est peut-être là.

----------

## xelif

j'a ifait la meme sur mon UC, les nouveaux drivers marchaient pas... mais j'avais supposé une erreur de config de kernel de ma aprt :$

----------

